# Islands of Nyne (EA)



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Hi zusammen,

spielt hier jemand Islands of Nyne?
Für mich sieht es ganz interessant aus, allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht getraut es zu kaufen.
Auf mich wirkt es wie eine Mischung aus Crysis (Aussehen der Armor), Counterstrike (Waffen) und Battle Royal.
In den Videos gefiel mir bisher das Verhalten der Waffen und das schnellere Gameplay.
Ich mag aber z.B. das Gameplay von Fortnite (ewiges Rumgehüpfe) gar nicht.

Wie findet ihr das Spiel und entspricht es eurer Meinung nach dem, was ich geschildert habe?


----------



## Gast20180803 (25. Juli 2018)

da schaust mal hier rein : Islands of Nyne - Dieser Ego-Shooter macht PUBG Konkurrenz

kommen soll das spiel 2019


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

allmanso schrieb:


> da schaust mal hier rein : Islands of Nyne - Dieser Ego-Shooter macht PUBG Konkurrenz
> 
> kommen soll das spiel 2019



Die Early Access Version gibt es schon bei Steam und kann von jedem gespielt werden.
Der Artikel beschreibt das, was ich bereits wusste 
Ich habe auf persönliche Meinungen gehofft


----------



## Desrupt0r (25. Juli 2018)

Hi Rage,

ich habe mir das Spiel gestern gekauft und wurde enttäuscht. Der Sound ermöglicht es einem kaum die Steps anderer Spieler zu hören, die Grafik flimmert komisch und für die Grafik läuft das Game nicht sonderlich gut auf einer R9 390. 

Die Time to Kill finde ich persönlich viel zu schnell, sobald man angeschossen wird ist man tot - das mag zwar für viele Leute etwas gutes sein, ich empfinde es allerdings als störend. Die Sako (Sniper) macht mir persönlich zu wenig Schaden, 17 auf Körper und Onehit in den Kopf. Dafür das das Spiel noch recht unruhig läuft und hektisch ist, treffe ich leider nie in den Kopf. Die Map hat zwar coole Ideen (Gebäude aus unterschiedlichen Epochen der Menschheit, sieht leider ingame dann doch sehr zufällig zusammengewürfelt aus. Die Farben wirken alle unschön und überladen, irgendwie packt mich das Game einfach nicht. Den Ansatz finde ich cool, schnelle Runden mit CoD Gameplay aber da warte ich lieber noch voll bis das neue CoD draußen ist.

Du kannst das Spiel allerdings 2 Stunden lang testen - Spiel kaufen, wenn dir die erste Stunde keinen Spaß macht -> Steam -> Account -> Kaufverlauf -> Zurückgeben  Dann kannst du dir deine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Danke, deine Meinung sagt mir, dass ich einfach noch ein paar Wochen warten sollte.
Den ganze Youtubern traue ich nämlich nicht so, denn die sollen ja manche Spiele immer ein wenig pushen.

Das mit dem Zurückgeben bei Steam kenne ich. Ich wollte mir aber die Mühe ersparen, wenn das Spiel noch nichts taugt und die Mühe hast du mir schon einmal erspart


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juli 2018)

Habe es mir auch zugelegt, obwohl mir das BR Spielprinzip bisher nicht zugesagt hat. Gunplay und fehlende 3rd person view waren für mich das Kaufargument.

Die Soundprobleme kann ich bestätigen und das schmerzt mich besonders, da ich mich in anderen Spielen extrem auf mein Gehör verlasse. Man hat quasi nur eine ebene Ortung (keine Vertikale) und es werden Geräusche nicht von Wänden gedämmt.

Gunplay und TTK gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut - kann aber verstehen, dass es vielen zu hardcore ist und das trägt den Spielerzahlen nicht positiv bei.

Trotz der Spielerzahlen hatte ich bisher bei jeder Spielsuche sofort eine Lobby gefunden und spätestens nach 60s gungame ging es dann los. 
Ebenso scheint der Netcode gut zu sein. Empfange mit 120hz und sende mit 60-100hz. (pubg/fortnite sind zu Beginn bei 10hz rumgedümpelt)

Alles in allem frustriert mich aber BR mehr als dass es mir Spaß bringt. Komme zwar regelmäßig unter die top 5 aber es gibt doch zu viele ragequit Momente für mich. Da kann ich bei Overwatch besser abschalten. 

Wem BR und COD Spaß macht sollte mal rein schauen.  Bereue den Kauf nicht und bin gespannt wie sich das Spiel entwickelt


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Habe es mir auch zugelegt, obwohl mir das BR Spielprinzip bisher nicht zugesagt hat. Gunplay und fehlende 3rd person view waren für mich das Kaufargument.
> 
> Die Soundprobleme kann ich bestätigen und das schmerzt mich besonders, da ich mich in anderen Spielen extrem auf mein Gehör verlasse. Man hat quasi nur eine ebene Ortung (keine Vertikale) und es werden Geräusche nicht von Wänden gedämmt.
> 
> ...



Danke auch für deine Meinung. 



> Gunplay und fehlende 3rd person view waren für mich das Kaufargument.


Das war auch das, was mich in den Videos begeistert hat. Gut, FPP kann man ja mittlerweile auch in PUBG spielen, aber das Gunplay erinnert mich ziemlich an CS und das sieht hervorragend aus.



> Die Soundprobleme kann ich bestätigen und das schmerzt mich besonders, da ich mich in anderen Spielen extrem auf mein Gehör verlasse.


Das ist in der Tat problematisch, wird aber sicherlich noch gefixt. 

Ich habe aber gesehen, dass die Entwickler regelmäßig Updates bringen, was ja schon mal für die Entwickler spricht. 
Ich werde noch ein bisschen beobachten, wie es sich weiterentwickelt und vielleicht teste ich es dann bald mal.


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juli 2018)

3rd Person finde ich in pvp shootern ein absolutes Unding aufgrund der Vorteile die diese Ansicht bringt (um Ecken/ über Hügel schauen). War auch der Grund warum ich pubg zurück gegeben habe. 

Die Devs sind wirklich bemüht und auch recht nah bei der Community (am besten via Discord). Updates kommen in kurzen Abständen und umfangreich 
Mit dem Sound würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Das Spiel ist im (frühen) EA und ich bin mir sicher, dass das auf der Agenda steht. 

btw wen es interessiert anbei eine Tabelle über den Schaden der Waffen:
IoN Weapon Damage - Google Tabellen


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich habe es mir jetzt doch gestern Abend bei Steam gekauft, um es zu testen.
Es läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen, in 1920x1080 bei mir mit 45-70 FPS. Ich habe dann die Schatten und das Antialiasing eine Stufe verringert und hatte dann 55-85 FPS.
Es sah auch richtig gut aus, kein Flackern oder sonstwas.

Was mir gefallen hat:
- Es fühlte sich zum ersten Mal wirklich wie ein Battle Royal an. Die Arena, die Kuppel und die Ansagen erzeugen ein besseres Gefühl, als bei PUBG.
- Die Waffen: Die Waffen fühlen sich toll an, hören sich gut an und sehen gut aus. Außerdem gibt es nicht 1.000.000 Aufsätze und Änderungen. Das finde ich auch gut.
- Die Map mit den unterschiedlichen Schauplätzen erscheint total chaotisch. Mit der Story, die dahinterstecken soll, macht es aber Sinn.
- Die Steuerung fühlt sich gut an und läuft schön flüssig. Allerdings musste ich die Maussensivität auf 200% setzen, damit ich mich schnell genug drehen konnte.
- Die Trainingsräume finde ich auch gut. Man kann sogar erkennen, was die Waffen für einen Rückstoß haben.
- Grafisch ist es stimmig. Es passt alles zur Story, die dahinter steckt und es sieht schon jetzt besser aus als PUBG 
- Es gibt nur die Ego Perspektive, weshalb Camper weniger Chancen haben. Allerdings gibt es bei PUBG ja auch mittlerweile einen FPP Modus, in dem alle in der Ego Perspektive sind.


Was mir nicht gefallen hat:
- Das Gameplay ist mir leider zu hektisch. Es artet wieder in einem unendlichen Rumgehüpfe aus. Ich mag Spiele, wo man sich mehr am Boden, als in der Luft befindet . Jetzt sollen da ja irgendwann 100 Spieler im Match unterwegs sein und dann wird es noch hektischer. Auch die Zonen schließen sich für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell. Man ist noch nicht einmal am Boden und sieht schon die erste Zone. Es ist ja klar, dass man dann gleich innerhalb dieser ersten Zone landen will.
- Trotz hoher FPS, die relativ stabil bleiben, ruckelt das Spiel irgendwie. Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum.
- Ich habe gestern nur eine Stunde gespielt und es wurde mir nach der Zeit schon irgendwie langweilig. Man hat nur die 11 Waffen (inkl. 3 Pistolen) und man findet auch immer genug davon. Auch das Gameplay selbst hat mich eher gelangweilt.
Fliegen, landen, schnell looten, schnell zur nächsten Zone, irgendwann tot, dann wieder fliegen, landen, schnell looten, schnell zur nächsten Zone, irgendwann tot...
Vielleich erscheint mir das so langweilig, weil die Runden auch nur ca. 10 Minuten dauern und sich deshalb alles ständig wiederholt.

Mit dem Sound hatte ich komischerweise keine Probleme. Ich habe immer genau gehört, wenn ein Gegner in der Nähe war oder wenn er auf mich zugerannt ist.
Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall eine Menge Potenzial. Wenn die Entwickler dran bleiben und es nicht verkacken, könnte es ein sehr gutes Spiel werden.
Es ist auch komisch, wie diese einfache Story, die dahinter stecken soll, dem Spiel einfach mehr Sinn verleiht. Bei PUBG frage ich mich heute noch, warum alle aus dem FLugzeug springen


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Juli 2018)

Zum Thema sound: einfach mal beam droppen und versuchen Gegner mit den Gehör zu orten. Es hört sich an als würden sie direkt neben dir sein, allerdings sind sie im Raum unter dir rechts. Man hat absolut keine vertikale Ortung. Der Sound spielt sich nur 2D ab. 

FPS guides findet man mittlerweile einige auf Reddit und in den Steam foren


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> FPS guides findet man mittlerweile einige auf Reddit und in den Steam foren



Naja, mit den FPS bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.
Nur fühlt es sich trotzdem an, als würde das Spiel immer wieder leicht ruckeln, obwohl die FPS stabil bleiben.
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.

Edit: Achja, ich finde die 20,99€ für das Spiel durchaus in Ordnung. Für eine EA funktioniert es überaus gut.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Als ich gestern mal wieder PUBG gespielt habe, ging es mir richtig auf den Sack 
Ich bin ständig Campern in die Arme gelaufen. Wer wartet, gewinnt. Aber ich habe keine Lust, 30 Minuten in einem Spiel zu warten 
Dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und habe Islands of Nyne gezockt, was mir aktuell tatsächlich besser gefällt als PUBG.


----------



## 4EverZitrone (31. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> spielt hier jemand Islands of Nyne?
> Für mich sieht es ganz interessant aus, allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht getraut es zu kaufen.
> ...





Also ich bin auch sehr positive von dem spiel überrascht. Die Performance  läuft es sehr gut. Spiel das ganze mit einem i7 7700k 16gb ram einer gtx 1080. Zu 95% hab ich immer 144fps. Ob wohl ich denke das die Performance noch mal besser wird da das spiel in einer sehr frühen Entwicklungs Phase ist. 
Der netcode ist ja mal mega geil. Die Schüsse gehen auch genau dahin wohin man hin ziehlt. 
In der lobby gibt es ein Gun Game modus. Was ich  sehr gut finde.

Was mich nur stört ist die Unschärfe im spiel wenn man AA an hat , bei 1080p. Da könnte man ein schärfe Regler mit einbauen. Um die Schärfe des Bildes selber nach zustellen.
Was mir auch fehlt ist das,dass spiel leider nicht in Deutsch ist. Da sollte man doch mal ran und alles schön übersetzten.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

4EverZitrone schrieb:


> Was mich nur stört ist die Unschärfe im spiel wenn man AA an hat , bei 1080p. Da könnte man ein schärfe Regler mit einbauen. Um die Schärfe des Bildes selber nach zustellen.
> Was mir auch fehlt ist das,dass spiel leider nicht in Deutsch ist. Da sollte man doch mal ran und alles schön übersetzten.



Ohja, da hast du Recht. Ich habe zuerst AA auf Mittel gestellt damit es erträglich wurde.
Wenn ich es komplett deaktiviere, ist alles total grieselig.


----------



## 4EverZitrone (31. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ohja, da hast du Recht. Ich habe zuerst AA auf Mittel gestellt damit es erträglich wurde.
> Wenn ich es komplett deaktiviere, ist alles total grieselig.




Hab es mal mit Reshade probiert. Wird aber leider vom anti cheat tool geblockt. Man kommt damit nur ins Hauptmenü und bis zum Trainings Bereich. 

Hab den mal Nvidia Freestyle installiert. Aber das spiel wird leider noch nicht unterstützt.

Wenn noch jemand eine idee hat wie man es schärfer bekommt ohne auf 150% scale zu setzten, wer ich sehr dank bar.


----------



## Torben456 (31. Juli 2018)

Hey, interessiere mich auch für das Spiel, spiele sonst sehr gerne CS GO (früher CS 1.6), habe ca. 10.000 Spielstunden. 
Empfehlt ihr es? Denn PUBG und Fortnite sagen mir vom Waffenhandling her gar nicht zu.
Wie ist das Schussverhalten so, vergleichbar mit CS, also gibt es ein festes Spray-Pattern pro Waffe, etc.?


----------



## barmitzwa (1. August 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Hey, interessiere mich auch für das Spiel, spiele sonst sehr gerne CS GO (früher CS 1.6), habe ca. 10.000 Spielstunden.
> Empfehlt ihr es? Denn PUBG und Fortnite sagen mir vom Waffenhandling her gar nicht zu.
> Wie ist das Schussverhalten so, vergleichbar mit CS, also gibt es ein festes Spray-Pattern pro Waffe, etc.?



Ja, jede Waffe hat ihr festes Streumuster und du kannst im Trainingsmodus die jeweiligen Muster testen/üben. (Quasi eine gerasterte Wand wo die Einschläge aufleuchten)


----------



## Rage1988 (1. August 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Hey, interessiere mich auch für das Spiel, spiele sonst sehr gerne CS GO (früher CS 1.6), habe ca. 10.000 Spielstunden.
> Empfehlt ihr es? Denn PUBG und Fortnite sagen mir vom Waffenhandling her gar nicht zu.
> Wie ist das Schussverhalten so, vergleichbar mit CS, also gibt es ein festes Spray-Pattern pro Waffe, etc.?



Also ich habe früher auch einige Stunden in CS investiert.
Als ich Islands of Nyne gesehen habe, hat mich das Waffenhandling sofort an CS erinnert.

Als ich es dann gespielt hatte, wurde das nur bestätigt.
Was mich auch beeindruckt: Die Hitreg und der Netcode  sind trotz Alpah Status besser als in vielen anderen Spielen.

Du kannst es auch einfach bei Steam kaufen, testen und wenns dir nicht gefällt, zurückgeben.


----------



## 4EverZitrone (1. August 2018)

Wer von den Herren mal lust auf ein Paar nette runden hat. Der kann mich gerne mal bei steam adden.

Ü30 aber ich hab auch kein problem mit etwas jüngeren Menschen zusammen zu spielen.

Ts3 ist auch vorhanden.

Steam Community :: Zitrone


----------

